# pre-period moods!



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

omg i am pre-menstrual!







got the cramps and a big old mood to go with it! the cramps i can handle, but the moods are really getting me down







it seems to get worse every month.i cry over anything, and i keep feeling like i just want to shout at people







and im not a shouting kind of person, to be honest if i have a problem with someone/thing i usually just keep my mouth shut and i can do that quite well, but b4 my period every little thing effects me in this way!any one else get like this? how do you cope with this? xXx


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I turn into a demon just before my monthly visitor arrives! I get all weepy and into fits of rage over silly things that wouldnt have bothered me before. I try to excercise and get enough sleep... but i'm still trying to find ways to deal with the monthly mood insanity.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

UGH! My DH tells me every month that he just wants to pack up for about a week before my period and move out till it's over. I'm a wanting to belt someone over the head with a frying pan kind of pms'er. It's just awful and in between that I'm a ball of crying mess or yelling at everyone. I lose all patience with my children (who drive me batty at the best of times but PMS makes me want to send them on a LOOONNNNG holiday!). He he. Apparantly evening primrose oil is supposed to help with this but I'm on so many supplements for my IBS I can't possibly find the time to take another one (mine all have to be taken hours away from each other). Good luck with it and if you find a solution promise you'll share


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

OMG since I went on birth control *every little thing* makes me weep the week leading up to my period, and when I'm not like that I'm just absolutely devilish!







I snap at everyone for everything! It's so much from to swing between weeping and screaming in 5 seconds flat.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

thanks for the replies







im glad im not the only one out there! sometimes feels like it! especially living in a house with just my dad and brother! they dont get it...just think im being plain moody! sugar, i dont really sleep that well so that probably doesnt help weith the moods, because sometimes it could be that i am also tired and cranky! lol do you ever have trouble sleeping? im at a bit of a loss as to how to get more!screamer, ill give evening primose oil a try. i will always try anything, i need to get off he chocolate! lol i never used to get cravings for it, but omg lately i have been craving it soooo bad! so im moody and look like a big bloated chocolatey thing like a week before my period starts!take care xXx


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

know the feeling lynsey! just spased at tim for something he did like well over a month ago... im terrible for crying at that time too felt like it all weekend... though feel slihgght guilt sometimes too as i just spased at him on our anniversary lol not to mention my sleep goes out the window at THAT TIME had 15hours since firday feel knackered not helping my mood either lol yes i have a bag or curly wurlts and toffee crisps, choclate helps everything ehhehe still excited about october tho its floating my mood a bit better... i get down alot lately noticed since i stopped the contraceptive injection... then when my ibs gets bad for no reason and its that tiome that gets me down too


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey kate. hope you feel better soon and catch up on your sleep. my mood hasnt improved since we spoke, i fink i need a good old cry to get it out of my system but im too annoyed at my mate to cry still, cant believe him, hes so annoying, argh! hope you havin a nice evening xXx


----------



## Kris S (Sep 7, 2004)

I have experinced the same things and last year at my annual well woman, I mentioned to the dr. She gave me zoloft to take only the 2 weeks b4 my cycle starts, and very low dose, I have to cut the pills in thirds, but OMG, what a diff. The only drawback is that I seem to have trouble sleeping during those 2 weeks, and that wasn't the case when I first tried it. Only the last few months, but enough to where I could identify that was the only time when I had that problem. Now, No one mentioned any anti depressants for the PMS?? And does the IBS play a part? I never had signs of PMS except for cramping before the last few years...or am I just getting older...?


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I was taking sarafem for the period before the period. Then it got to where I never knew when I was giong to start andn had PMS-PMDD all the time. I was just put on a generic-prozac which is suposed to be the same thing but I could not take it.Good luck


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

thanks for all your replies, im seeing the nurse tomorrow, so im going to find out if there is anything that will help me get out of the moody stage before my period! hope everyone is having a good day, take care xXx


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I know exactly what you mean. Three days before I start I turn into the devil. I never really believed in PMS until about 8 months ago when I started having it. I feel like I can't handle anything and get really overwhelmed. I don't want to talk to anyone or see anyone because I am mad at the world. My husband and I will start fighting and then he'll realize what time it is. He'll usually back off then. I feel for you. PMS is not fun for anyone. Oh, I also get headaches during this time and EXTREMELY bloated. YUK!!!


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey texagirl! hope you are having a good day.its really strange, like i been having mood swings for a week now, and normally after a week of mood swings i start my period but i havent! guess im just going to have to be moody for a little bit longer! lol ive had a bit of cramping but it hasnt properly started, i hope it does soon! i dont like it when things arent regular! xXx


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I'm glad i'm not the only one who feels this way!! I find i get severe insomnia mixed or I'll get severe fatigue when I get PMS. I asked my doctor about PMDD, which is a more severe version of PMS. has anyone else heard of this? it drives me and everyone around me crazzzzy.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, I've wondered about PMDD. I NEVER used to get PMS, then after my daughter was born I started to but since my last child OMG! Stay away from me! And yes. I get WAAAYYY tired I feel like I could sleep forever and also insomnia at night (I get that anyway but am heaps worse before my period) and yep. I hate those late times cause all it means is more PMS for longer


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey guys! sorry to share this but i started my period! hehe so happy! well happy mood swings are going to subside but not so happy because now have all the cramping and being bloated







cramping has been really bad today, i remember my last period was really bad, i had major cramping, and hot flushes with pins and needles type sensation all over my body not nice.been very bloated today, my favourite trousers wont even fit! its so strange, its the same when i get bloated because of ibs, they dont fit! its the only item of clothing that doesnt fit when im bloated! ivet just been reading about pmdd, before it was mentioned on here i had never heard of it. i thought pms was bad enough! hehehope everyone is having a good day. take care xXx


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

those hormones are evil things...im the same I turn from a fairly mild mannered quiet person into a demon....I cry I shout I take offence at everything and I feel misunderstood and unloved. 3 days later I can't believe what a nightmare I have been and have to apologise to so many people...at least now I recognise the signs and tell people to ignore me or take me with a pinch of salt for that week.I cant tolerate the moods and the shouting and wanting to brain people with frying pans, what gets me is why I cry over silly things that aren't even sad like whats on TV. tragic







A friend of mine has acupuncture for her PMS and swears by it, unfortunately its rather expensive so I wont be trying it...but yes I hear evening primrose oil is supposed to be good for it. My endocrinologist swears by banana's - mind you thats his cure for everything...perhaps he has shares in del monte....anyway enough of my mad late night ramblings, hope everyone is feeling ok xxx


----------

